# Free Honda HS621 single stage snowblower.



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I was given this Honda HS621 single stage 4 cycle engine snowblower, actually over a year ago now along with a few other pieces of equipment. I'm finally almost getting around to messing with it. Its in overall nice shape and complete. It will need an overall tuneup and some repairs, like the fuel system for sure. I know these were only sold in the United States for a brief few years back in the 90's and I've heard good things. Are their any owners of these units still left out their? If so what is your overall impressions of these units, do you like them, do they perform well? I'm asking because I already have a Poulan PR621 single stage that wamps wet snows ass and a Snapper SX5200E that is practically still brand new. So I wanna know if it would be better to keep this honda or sell it. Leaning towards selling it after I fix it up. I'm not getting rid of that Poulan and I really don't wanna part with that Snapper, it goes well with my 2 stage Snapper 10266E. Don't really need a 3rd single stage and don't have the space really anyway







Thank's.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, the Honda HS621 is still well-thought-of. There are many HS621 owners on the forum and will likely chime in at some point, but maybe @captchas can move this over to the Honda forum where it will get more attention.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

KEEP IT!!!!!! one of the best single stage throwers ever made. will last forever if properly maintained.

in my will , my idiot kids will never be able to sell mine.

or if you decide to sell let me know. i'll fly in and get it.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> KEEP IT!!!!!! one of the best single stage throwers ever made. will last forever if properly maintained.
> 
> in my will , my idiot kids will never be able to sell mine.
> 
> or if you decide to sell let me know. i'll fly in and get it.


Looks like I'm gonna be keeping it than lol. I had a Honda 4514 Liquid cooled lawn tractor this year. It was one of the best tractors I ever had. Your right the Honda products, especially from that time were made really well. Top notch. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Please...please...hold on to that bad boy!!! As others have mentioned it's considered one of the best single stage snow throwers ever produced. Build quality, style, and performance which is second to none.
Brand new the HS621 sold close to $1,300 mainly because it's equipped with the Honda Commercial Grade GX160 engine. Can you imagine dropping $1,300 on a single stage snow blower today? Even it's little brother HS521 with smaller GX140 cost $1K back in the day. The GX160 has incredible power, torque, and most importantly unmatched reliability. One pull start every time and rock steady engine idle for a no-throttle control engine. Engine speed doesn't change or bog no matter how heavy or wet the snow gets. It's truly a beast. Not sure if we will ever see another single stage snow thrower equipped with a commercial grade engine. Manufacturers are downgrading single stage engines to "residential" grade. Even the current Honda HS720 single stage machine has the residential GC190 engine. Don't get me wrong, the the GC190 engine is more than capable to handle dense wet snow, but it's not bulletproof like the GX160. Don't laugh, but the reason I have a Honda HS520 single stage snow blower is because I don't want my wife using my HS621 when I'm away from home and can't clear the driveway... lol...not kidding 😁 Yeah, for sure keep that HS621. It's a classic!


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Yours also has the electric start which increases it's value.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

It's a nice machine. Quite robust and heavy build. If someone is willing to buy it for a nice price, they want it more than you do.

I've heard of buyer's remorse, is there such a thing as seller's remorse?

I have a HS621. I'm not selling it until I go to retirement home The sentimental value is a lot more than anyone want to pay for it.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Dusty
If you ever decide to unload it. I would be interested in coming to get it.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow guys, thanks for all the input. I am just about finished repairing it. New paddles, scraper, touched up the paint in areas. It runs fantastic. I will finish it up 100% today, give it the wash and shine. Wow $1300 new, thats crazy! Here's the thing, I have a Poulan PR621 single stage with a 208cc Slant head OHV engine, like this honda, not as goodcas a honda of course, but same design, its a beast, plenty of power. Its practically new, that one works awesome. Than I now have this, now in fantastic shape as well. But 160cc is a big drop down from 208cc, but like many said, its built far better. So I have to decide which to keep and which to sell. Maybe I will wait till next winter and see which throws better. Or if I get a real good price for it, maybe I will sell it. Not sure yet, gotta think about it and see. For now here are some photos of it now. I will update once I am completely done later. Thank's.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dusty said:


> Wow guys, thanks for all the input. I am just about finished repairing it. New paddles, scraper, touched up the paint in areas. It runs fantastic. I will finish it up 100% today, give it the wash and shine. Wow $1300 new, thats crazy! Here's the thing, I have a Poulan PR621 single stage with a 208cc Slant head OHV engine, like this honda, not as goodcas a honda of course, but same design, its a beast, plenty of power. Its practically new, that one works awesome. Than I now have this, now in fantastic shape as well. But 160cc is a big drop down from 208cc, but like many said, its built far better. So I have to decide which to keep and which to sell. Maybe I will wait till next winter and see which throws better. Or if I get a real good price for it, maybe I will sell it. Not sure yet, gotta think about it and see. For now here are some photos of it now. I will update once I am completely done later. Thank's.


Man , if you haveta think which to keep???
Small enough to keep both. I will NEVER sell my 621. Its even in my will that future generations of my family can NOT sell it.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

She's all done. Like new money.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> Man , if you haveta think which to keep???
> Small enough to keep both. I will NEVER sell my 621. Its even in my will that future generations of my family can NOT sell it.


It would depend how much I get for it, or was offered, now that mine is mint. Considering their $1300 to $1400 units, I'm not gonna let it go for 2-3 hundred like I have seen them going for in the past, used but most likely unkept. It would have to be a very respectable number now and I have the number in mind, much lower than that and its staying with me. I currently have 5 snowblowers I own and another 8 or 9 on top of that I need to finish fixing and flipping. That is a huge amount of space being taken up by snowblowers, especially in the business, they sit 9 months out of the year with no interest by anyone unless their cheap and are ready for action if lucky the other 3. But I do know from owning a few other pieces of Japanese Imported Honda power equipment, that their top notch and command really good money in great shape. I had the 4514 lawn tractor, that was really nice, got a record number for that thing. I had the 3009 RER, I sold that to my Uncle cheap because he helps me out, I have another 3009 in rougher shape, but still running and cutting sitting around and I had the Honda HS520, that I got free, replaced the paddles on and flipped this week fast for really good money, the Honda's are top notch, no doubt. So will see. I need to see how it performs in snow if I get the chance and compare it to my other single stage.
I PM'd you. You seem to know your stuff about these and I had a particular question about it. When you see my message have a look and get back to me, thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dusty said:


> It would depend how much I get for it, or was offered, now that mine is mint. Considering their $1300 to $1400 units, I'm not gonna let it go for 2-3 hundred like I have seen them going for in the past, used but most likely unkept. It would have to be a very respectable number now and I have the number in mind, much lower than that and its staying with me. I currently have 5 snowblowers I own and another 8 or 9 on top of that I need to finish fixing and flipping. That is a huge amount of space being taken up by snowblowers, especially in the business, they sit 9 months out of the year with no interest by anyone unless their cheap and are ready for action if lucky the other 3. But I do know from owning a few other pieces of Japanese Imported Honda power equipment, that their top notch and command really good money in great shape. I had the 4514 lawn tractor, that was really nice, got a record number for that thing. I had the 3009 RER, I sold that to my Uncle cheap because he helps me out, I have another 3009 in rougher shape, but still running and cutting sitting around and I had the Honda HS520, that I got free, replaced the paddles on and flipped this week fast for really good money, the Honda's are top notch, no doubt. So will see. I need to see how it performs in snow if I get the chance and compare it to my other single stage.
> I PM'd you. You seem to know your stuff about these and I had a particular question about it. When you see my message have a look and get back to me, thanks.


These are not 1300-1400 dollars new. USD anyways. HS621's were about 600 new. The new HS720 is $699USD at Home Depot.

Used single stage Honda's go from $100-400 depending on condition.( USD )


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> These are not 1300-1400 dollars new. USD anyways. HS621's were about 600 new. The new HS720 is $699USD at Home Depot.
> 
> Used single stage Honda's go from $100-400 depending on condition.( USD )


Check your messages, I sent you a message, I had a question.
They were sold in Canada till 2015. A man got one up their in 2016. He paid $1300 canadian. $1400 U.S. The HS5 and 720 are not of the same caliber and do noy have the same commercial GX engine. They have the GC engine. I just sold a 520 three days ago it still had its home depot price tag, $749 add tax to that= just over $800, I sold it for $375, if I sell the 621 it will be more than that, have the number in mind. The 521 and 621 haven't been sold in the US since 98, only Canada by inflation if they were still available here they would have been $1300 bucks, they weren't, they were only in Canada, the Canadian exhange rate put that unit at $1300 to $1400 US in 2016. Their superior units to those new US 520 and 720 versions.
Continue the discussion in your mailbox I sent you a message.
Check your messages, I sent you a private message with a question. Thank you!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dusty said:


> Check your messages, I sent you a message, I had a question.
> They were sold in Canada till 2015. A man got one up their in 2016. He paid $1300 canadian. $1400 U.S. The HS5 and 720 are not of the same caliber and do noy have the same commercial GX engine. They have the GC engine. I just sold a 520 three days ago it still had its home depot price tag, $749 add tax to that= just over $800, I sold it for $375, if I sell the 621 it will be more than that, have the number in mind. The 521 and 621 haven't been sold in the US since 98, only Canada by inflation if they were still available here they would have been $1300 bucks, they weren't, they were only in Canada, the Canadian exhange rate put that unit at $1300 to $1400 US in 2016. Their superior units to those new US 520 and 720 versions.
> Continue the discussion in your mailbox I sent you a message.
> Check your messages, I sent you a private message with a question. Thank you!


I have a group for Honda owners on FB and will answer questions there. 1500 members. I get dozens of messages a day. Dont do one on one anymore. 

you know more than I anyway......


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Current exchange rate: $1300.00 CAD = $1033 USD, about the same rate as 2016


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Sorry, not familiar with Honda blowers, other than they seem to be great machines.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Ziggy65 said:


> Sorry, not familiar with Honda blowers, other than they seem to be great machines.


No worries, thanks anyways. Most folks on here are very helpful and are more than happy to go out of their way to answer questions, that's why this is a great place. I try to return that favor. In fact I was asked a couple of off topic questions already from this thread about other machines people saw in the photos, the honda was in lol. I'm always happy to help, when I can as well.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Dusty, I will offer, that I have a picture of the original purchase order for a 2014 Honda HS621K2C S/N SZAN2200XXX , bought from a Honda dealer in Ontario in 2014 , the MSRP shows $1349.00 plus 13 % in Canadian dollars . Due to the original owners signature on the Doc, i will not display it. I purchased this unit from the original owner summer of 2020.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Here's a another data point for you. I bought my father a new HS621 (pull start) in the midwest from a Honda dealer for $800 USD plus 7% tax in 1998. It was early Xmas / Father's day present.

Today's new machines with 190cc or above will be more productive at throwing snow due to much larger engines and more efficent auger shape (Toro). Thats about it. If you look at the HS621 auger housing and chute, that has not changed in over 20 years. Many of today's modern single stage snowblower copy the same auger housing internally, but none of them are built as well.

The Poulan PR621 and versions of Craftsman are direct copy of the HS621. They throw snow pretty well but overshadowed by the reputation of the HS621.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah OK... let's take it easy in here.

CAPS generally indicate shouting on the internet and are considered poor form.

If you wouldn't do it IRL then don't do it in here, am I right.

Steady on.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Todays freebie, Honda 3013 with bagger. Already determined the valve lash just needs adjustment, as it is hard starting. This was the highest end RER they made. Another high quality Japanese Import with a GX engine. They don't build them like they used to. Spring is here. Another very good day. Anyone have any records on what they paid for one of these new back in the day? One of the highest quality riding mowers ever built.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I had a 3011h. Had starting issues, Was the combination switch box. Very quiet muffler. I sold it as it only had a single blade deck. Also had a 4514 tractor. Very quiet also Honda engineers put different size pulleys on spindles on deck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

groomerz said:


> I had a 3011h. Had starting issues, Was the combination switch box. Very quiet muffler. I sold it as it only had a single blade deck. Also had a 4514 tractor. Very quiet also Honda engineers put different size pulleys on spindles on deck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, I had a 4514 as well. The liquid cooled units, those are nice. That one had a timing belt that jumped a tooth. Once I replaced the belt and put it back in time, it ran nice. I've had two 3009's. One had a starter with a bad solenoid, you had to tap it to get it to go. The only real issue I see with this 3013 is the valve lash is out of spec. It is really difficult to get it to spin over, for the most part it wont turn. I got it to start once. I pulled the spark plug out and it spins over easy, that tells me it has to much compression. I'm going to pop the valve cover today, check the valve lash, reset the valves and it should start up easy no problem. I read its 0.06 on the intake and 0.08 on the exhaust, should be interesting to see how far off they got. Hopefully after that, the rest should be easy tuneup related items and it should be up and mowing again.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

aa335 said:


> It's a nice machine. Quite robust and heavy build. If someone is willing to buy it for a nice price, they want it more than you do.
> 
> I've heard of buyer's remorse, is there such a thing as seller's remorse?
> 
> I have a HS621. I'm not selling it until I go to retirement home The sentimental value is a lot more than anyone want to pay for it.


I hear ya, but the way I come across power equipment, I sincerely doubt it will be the last time I come across one of these. If someone is willing to buy it for the right price, its going, gotta keep this stuff moving. I only use a single stage about 10% of the time anyway, the other 90% is with my dual stages and were doing commercial snow removal in the winter. The rest of the year I'm working on machines just like this. I've gotten two more pieces of Honda power equipment in the last two weeks free already. My experience from working on this stuff, is the older Japanese Imported products are of much higher quality than the newer American made stuff. Canada was still having their stuff imported up until 5 years ago, they finally started receiving the US made versions. The HS720 uses a GC190 its identical to the GC160 except it uses a slightly larger bore and piston. The same was the case between the 8 and 10hp Tecumseh. Same blocks, just a larger bore and piston on the 10. The difference in power isn't that noticeable between them. The GX is a better platform, more torque from what I could see. Many others have said the same thing. Everyone cloned the GX, even Briggs OHV's are slant headed clones of the GX. The GX is the benchmark, not the GC. Both are descent but the GX is better. The GC has been around a longtime now too, I've had a couple, I got one on an old Pressure washer from like 96" now, I need to pull off of their. They were around when the HS621 was being sold in the US, but they went with the GX and remember, those are made in Japan Imported units, the new ones arent. The newer ones are definitely more geared towards the residential market for sure. The older ones are more suited for commercial duty. Now if they had stuck a GX200 (I think its called the GX200 on those new HS720's that would have been nice. Great discussion, thanks for chiming in.


aa335 said:


> Here's a another data point for you. I bought my father a new HS621 (pull start) in the midwest from a Honda dealer for $800 USD plus 7% tax in 1998. It was early Xmas / Father's day present.
> 
> Today's new machines with 190cc or above will be more productive at throwing snow due to much larger engines and more efficent auger shape (Toro). Thats about it. If you look at the HS621 auger housing and chute, that has not changed in over 20 years. Many of today's modern single stage snowblower copy the same auger housing internally, but none of them are built as well.
> 
> The Poulan PR621 and versions of Craftsman are direct copy of the HS621. They throw snow pretty well but overshadowed by the reputation of the HS621.


Hey, don't worry about that question I sent over to you. I figured it out on my own by watching dealer footage and personal videos of owners of these units. My unit is exactly where those machines were, so it is how its supposed to be. For all of those who I asked questions too and were kind enough to take time to help me out, thank you and I appreciate it. Again as a small engine and machine technician, if anyone ever has a question on a piece of equipment, don't hesitate to reach out, I will be glad to help out if I can. That's what makes this forum so great, good people helping each other out. Thanks again. My mystery has been solved! 🇺🇸⚒


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Dusty said:


> Now if they had stuck a GX200 ... on those new HS720's ...


Honda only uses the winterized Thai-built GX engines on their 2-stage snow blowers built in NC, and they don't offer them as OEM engines to other makers, either. They must be ordered through a Honda dealer as a replacement engine.

That makes the HS720s with the GC190 the only 100% US-manufactured snow blower, since the complete engines and the blowers are built at Swepsonville.

I have the GCV190 on my pressure washer and it's been working to perfection, so far...


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

So I originally had that Honda HS621 listed for $500, which according to many was half its original value, about what I figured. I let it go today, April 1st in New Jersey for $350. I was glad to let it go, it was sitting on the side of my house under a tarp, I had no room for it and considering it was at risk of sitting another 10 months that way, I had to let it go. In the middle of winter with snowstorms brewing I could have got the asking price or very close to it, but I didn't want to sit on it another 10 months, I have way too much power equipment laying around as it is. Plus as others have mentioned the newer units have 190cc engine's and above, although their top head GC's, they are larger, (it would still be nice to see honda stick a GX200 in one to really compete with other brands that have larger slant head engines) and my Poulan Pro PR621 has a 208cc slant head LCT engine. It has plenty of power and works great for us, so I really had no need for another single stage snowblower. I already own 2, the Poulan and a Snapper SX5200E 2 cycle unit that is mint. I doubt it'll be the last time I get my hands on one of those Honda's, the way I get power equipment. I got it for free, put about $50 into it replacing the paddles and scraper, and netted $300, so I'm happy. Its sold, end of story. Spring is here and with it mower season. Seeya all next winter!


tabora said:


> Honda only uses the winterized Thai-built GX engines on their 2-stage snow blowers built in NC, and they don't offer them as OEM engines to other makers, either. They must be ordered through a Honda dealer as a replacement engine.
> 
> That makes the HS720s with the GC190 the only 100% US-manufactured snow blower, since the complete engines and the blowers are built at Swepsonville.
> 
> I have the GCV190 on my pressure washer and it's been working to perfection, so far...


The engine under the hood of the HS720 is a GC190 with an Independent fuel tank and the air filter removed, just like the HS621 used a GX160 the same way. It actually says it right in the technical data for those units, here on page 18 for anyone interested in that information, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIChAC&usg=AOvVaw2bDvuFlq_BNrkMQqW4yqpE It's actually a 187cc engine, the GX160 is a 161cc engine, so not a very huge jump. If you were to put these units side to side in action in some snow, I'm sure they would be neck and neck, if the GX doesn't have the edge, actually it would be great if someone did that, that would end the debate on which performs best, short of that, the argument over which one throws better wont end. Pull the cover and put a GC engine up to it, you'll find their identical. Do you need a good Honda engine, I have about 7 of them right now?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dusty said:


> So I originally had that Honda HS621 listed for $500, which according to many was half its original value, about what I figured. I let it go today, April 1st in New Jersey for $350. I was glad to let it go, it was sitting on the side of my house under a tarp, I had no room for it and considering it was at risk of sitting another 10 months that way, I had to let it go. In the middle of winter with snowstorms brewing I could have got the asking price or very close to it, but I didn't want to sit on it another 10 months, I have way too much power equipment laying around as it is. Plus as others have mentioned the newer units have 190cc engine's and above, although their top head GC's, they are larger, (it would still be nice to see honda stick a GX200 in one to really compete with other brands that have larger slant head engines) and my Poulan Pro PR621 has a 208cc slant head LCT engine. It has plenty of power and works great for us, so I really had no need for another single stage snowblower. I already own 2, the Poulan and a Snapper SX5200E 2 cycle unit that is mint. I doubt it'll be the last time I get my hands on one of those Honda's, the way I get power equipment. I got it for free, put about $50 into it replacing the paddles and scraper, and netted $300, so I'm happy. Its sold, end of story. Spring is here and with it mower season. Seeya all next winter!
> 
> The engine under the hood of the HS720 is a GC190 with an Independent fuel tank and the air filter removed, just like the HS621 used a GX160 the same way. Pull the cover and put a GC engine up to it. Do you need a good Honda engine, I have about 7 of them right now?


Mark my words. You're gonna regret selling that 621. probably the best single stage ever produced. ( or close ).

but i do understand selling sumting rather than letting it rot. mice , weather , etc.


----------

